# Rear deck fish finder?



## DaveInGA (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anybody put a fish finder on their rear deck so a partner can use it back there?

Note I'm going to have a front deck and console fish finder, so this would be strictly for the rear deck fishing partner's use.


----------



## cyberflexx (Oct 2, 2012)

I have an eagle ( forgot the model but same as the low end lowrance) on my rear bench since there is no rear deck on my skiff. The transducer is off the transom. I use it to see depth when running up lake. And there is a garmin 140 on my front deck with the transducer on the trolling motor. All of the boats that i have ever owned has always had two fish finders.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've found that on most bass boats, the console unit is actually fairly easy to see from the rear deck, and the transom mount transducer is already in the correct spot for the coangler anyway.


----------



## cyberflexx (Oct 2, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> I've found that on most bass boats, the console unit is actually fairly easy to see from the rear deck, and the transom mount transducer is already in the correct spot for the coangler anyway.




Yeah, you are correct. On my Smokercraft ( sold) I had a Garmin 140 on the console and could see it fine from the rear deck. The front deck had it's own Garmin 140 as well. On my 2004 Ranger, there is a factory installed Garmin 240 on the front and in the console as well. On the alumacraft that I decked ( sold ) there was an eagle on the back bench and a Garmin on the front deck, just like my Carolina Skiff..


----------



## Brine (Oct 2, 2012)

I put the nicer of my two finders on the back deck (it's a color with gps), and my partner could care less and never even turns it on :LOL2: 

Meanshile, I use the Eagle 320 up front :roll: 

I did it on purpose though because I had used the Eagle for 3 years already and knew how to read it well. I thought having the GPS in the back might be better while I was running the outboard.


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 2, 2012)

I have one on the rear deck to use while running the motor (tiller), and to see water temps.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, you guys have talked me out of putting a fish finder on the back deck. Anybody interested in getting an Eagle Fish Elite 640C w/GPS or an Eagle Fish Elite 480 at a great price? If so, pm me an offer and I think it's too low, I'll counter offer until we can get together. Whatever price we come to will include shipping USPS priority mail.


----------



## KevinWI (Oct 15, 2012)

You talked me into putting one on the front deck...lol...I usually fish from the back of the boat, but it will be nice to have one in the front for fishing partners and/or if I decide to fish up front.


----------



## nimmor (Oct 17, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> I've found that on most bass boats, the console unit is actually fairly easy to see from the rear deck, and the transom mount transducer is already in the correct spot for the coangler anyway.




My console unit is on a swivel mount so the person in the back of the boat can adjust it to see. I have a small boat so it is easy to see from the back seat.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 17, 2012)

my portable almost always sat on the back deck. the wife likes to face the stern and watch the ff while i steer.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks all for posting. The commentary caused me to sell the fish finders I now have and helped me decide to get a Ram mount that can be faced to front or rear of the boat for my console fish finder I eventually install. It also helped me decide to get a fish finder with a large enough screen to be seen from the front/rear of the boat.

Thank you again,

Dave


----------



## RivRunR (Oct 19, 2012)

you might want to add these at some point to help with glare...

Raptor Cap

Lexerd Screen Protector

You'll still get some glare in direct sunlight even with the Lexerd anti-glare model, but it's a hazy glare instead of a shiny glare, if that makes any sense. It does help a* lot* with fingerprints and water spots.

You may find them cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 19, 2012)

RivRunR said:


> you might want to add these at some point to help with glare...
> 
> Raptor Cap
> 
> ...



I want to express to you how much I appreciate the links. Knowing a thing exists to help an issue is the biggest step to getting the solution implemented. Information is power, they say.


----------



## RivRunR (Oct 19, 2012)

No problem at all...I can spend your money almost as fast as I spend my own! :LOL2:


----------

